# For those that love your dog and nature



## Mully (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=vimeo;56203946]https://vimeo.com/56203946[/video]


----------



## Mully (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=vimeo;56203946]https://vimeo.com/56203946[/video]


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not really a log lover (in the sense I currently have one), but this sure brought back memories of Ginger, the family dog of my childhood.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 29, 2012)

nice...........calming


----------

